# Boracay - Know if ever plan to buy land, invest,etc.



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

I showed the headline in today's paper to the Asawa regarding Boracay being state owned and she said it's been on the news lately because of the upcoming 6 month closure how stupid Foreigners lose their money by thinking they are buying and owning Condo's, businesses, etc. 

I personally know 2 foreigners who lost all their money in investments in Boracay before this Supreme Court ruling but I never knew the inf. contained in these articles until today.

I never heard of “builders in good faith” mentioned in the article before either.

Sharing these interesting articles in case anyone decides to buy a Condo or invest in Boracay. 


The Articles:

IT is totally indisputable that the whole of Boracay island is state property, and there can be no private ownership of any land there. This was the categorical decision of the Supreme Court in 2008 (G.R. 167707).


https://www.philstar.com/headlines/2018/04/09/1804234/boracay-wholly-state-owned-2008-supreme-court-ruling

Boracay: A watershed test case for the Republicâ€™s rule of law - The Manila Times Online


----------



## cyberfx1024 (May 21, 2015)

Hey_Joe said:


> I showed the headline in today's paper to the Asawa regarding Boracay being state owned and she said it's been on the news lately because of the upcoming 6 month closure how stupid Foreigners lose their money by thinking they are buying and owning Condo's, businesses, etc.
> 
> I personally know 2 foreigners who lost all their money in investments in Boracay before this Supreme Court ruling but I never knew the inf. contained in these articles until today.
> 
> ...


I know a guy who is losing ALOT of money right because he owns a Cuban restaurant and a Dive shop right in the heart of Boracay. Luckily he has another restaurant in Dumaguete that can keep him afloat for right now.


----------



## JoshBlue82 (Mar 25, 2018)

Interesting, any other places in Ph like this? i was told by a local you cant own land in subic either, you can rent it for up to 50 years but never own it. Can anyone confirm is this is true?


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

JoshBlue82 said:


> Interesting, any other places in Ph like this? i was told by a local you cant own land in subic either, you can rent it for up to 50 years but never own it. Can anyone confirm is this is true?


Google Leasehold Land Philippines.

One can "Leasehold" land on Subic which is not really ownership. This dude claims it's ownership.

I wonder how many Expats fell into the trap of buying a Condo where the building was built on Leasehold Land. :lol:


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

cyberfx1024 said:


> I know a guy who is losing ALOT of money right because he owns a Cuban restaurant and a Dive shop right in the heart of Boracay. Luckily he has another restaurant in Dumaguete that can keep him afloat for right now.


it was reported in the news that the hidden agenda behind the 6 month closure was to facilitate the massive shipment of construction supplies for the huge mega casino project. Todays news clarifies no casinos allowed on Boracay.

https://www.philstar.com/headlines/2018/04/10/1804530/land-reform-eyed-boracay-casinos-banned 

Hard to believe when you see Boracay from the air or being there on the look out towers that virtually every structure there is basically a squatter.

Asawa said the Tagalog news has been reporting there is now a corruption investigation of the local Boracay officials there who granted the right to build on government owned land when they had no right to do so.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

El Nido will be next. I do wonder if there is an anti foriegner agender going on.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Gary D said:


> El Nido will be next. I do wonder if there is an anti foriegner agender going on.


I get The Philippine Star delivered to house everyday and they seem to not censor most of the news. 

English speaking Philippine News seems to not report every detail. Tagalog news seems to tell a lot more.

Correct, El Nido and other Major Tourist locations are already on their radar. Latest I saw in the news is El Nido is now limiting amount of visitors.

The root of the problem is local officials accept Lagay Lagay (under the table) money for permission to build on land they have no authority to do so. Boracay is the biggie.

Some say the hidden agenda is all an effort to privatize, then collect again for Title rights. This has been mentioned in news articles. (Basically collecting twice from the squatter who paid Lagay Lagay to local officials to build on Govt land then pay again to apply for Title for the land and pay titled per sq meter price for land they already occupy as squatters).


----------



## cyberfx1024 (May 21, 2015)

Hey_Joe said:


> I showed the headline in today's paper to the Asawa regarding Boracay being state owned and she said it's been on the news lately because of the upcoming 6 month closure how stupid Foreigners lose their money by thinking they are buying and owning Condo's, businesses, etc.
> 
> I personally know 2 foreigners who lost all their money in investments in Boracay before this Supreme Court ruling but I never knew the inf. contained in these articles until today.
> 
> ...





Hey_Joe said:


> I get The Philippine Star delivered to house everyday and they seem to not censor most of the news.
> 
> English speaking Philippine News seems to not report every detail. Tagalog news seems to tell a lot more.
> 
> ...


I also saw that they actually went to the town to see where the high water mark is compared to the buildings and there are buildings that are water front that the foundations are pretty much submerged at high tide. They were marking and seeing what buildings need to be torn down because of that.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

cyberfx1024 said:


> I also saw that they actually went to the town to see where the high water mark is compared to the buildings and there are buildings that are water front that the foundations are pretty much submerged at high tide. They were marking and seeing what buildings need to be torn down because of that.


The law is regardless of your type land ownership to include Titled land, it's measured from the high tide line. 

Article 51 of the Water Code of the Philippines states that “The banks of rivers and streams and the shores of the seas and lakes throughout their entire length and within a zone of three (3) meters in urban area, twenty meters in agricultural areas and forty (40) meters in forest areas, along their margins, are subject to the easement of public use in the interest of recreation, navigation, flotage, fishing and salvage. No person shall be allowed to stay in this zone longer than what is necessary for recreation, navigation, flotage, fishing or salvage or to build structures of any kind.

DENR Delineates 20 and 40 meters easement of coast lines affected by Typhoon Yolanda

So, Boracay is allegedly a State owned Forest area. The law then is no structures inside 40 meters of the high tide mark. Many structures will have to be demolished. Question is what will they do with the entire island which is virtually all squatters from 5 star hotels to the peanut vendor.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

LOL, I just got off a phone call from a friend who lives in kalibo (near Boracay). He said he's hearing of many who are property dumping. 

I looked on some real estates sites and I'm shocked at selling prices for squatter property.

One squatter listing for useless land from the sites below was over 1 Billion Pesos 

https://www.olx.ph/all-results?q=boracay+for+sale

https://www.google.com/search?source=hp&ei=tPjNWuKmDOKd0gKjlob4Cg&q=boracay+property+for+sale&oq=boracay+pr&gs_l=psy-ab.1.1.0l10.1827.7760.0.11521.10.10.0.0.0.0.1630.4068.4-4j1j8-1.6.0....0...1c.1.64.psy-ab..4.6.4065...0i131i46k1j46i131k1j0i131k1.0.LGqtAzQg7Og


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Hey_Joe said:


> Google Leasehold Land Philippines.
> 
> One can "Leasehold" land on Subic which is not really ownership. This dude claims it's ownership.
> 
> ...


Aren't all condos built on leasehold land, that's why foriegners can own one. They only own the building not the land it stands on.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Gary D said:


> Aren't all condos built on leasehold land, that's why foriegners can own one. They only own the building not the land it stands on.


Concerning this post, Filipinos, Foreigners, God, can not own land or Condos on Boracay. It's all a big scam, been that way for years. 

I'm now considering returning and squatting on some land there.....LOL

In other areas, The Condominium Act applies

If one builds lets say a 20 story condo bldg. on leasehold land, and at year 2075 the land reverts back to the Title owner, and the owner of the bldg. has been selling perpetual condo ownership, that's a legal problem for the courts. 

I would never buy a Condo in the PI.

Legitimate, Attorney researched titled land only.

https://www.lawphil.net/statutes/repacts/ra1966/ra_4726_1966.html

https://www.google.com/search?source=hp&ei=ng_OWoPSJIeS0gKZ2rGgCA&q=condominium+act+philippines&oq=condminum+act%2C+ph&gs_l=psy-ab.1.0.0i13k1l3j0i22i30k1l4.3960.22500.0.31873.17.17.0.0.0.0.1843.5919.4-3j5j8-1.9.0....0...1c.1.64.psy-ab..8.9.5914...0j0i131k1j0i131i46k1j46i131k1j0i10k1.0.k-fvxShiGYs


----------

